# question of the day



## mysteryscribe (May 14, 2006)

The question of the day, to which there is no right answer.  At least I don't think so.  Anyway here it is.

What is the difference between an "Artist" and a yuppie soccer mom with a nikon Digital camera????

Between an "Artist" and a 711 clerk with a canon DSLR

And is there any...  

This is just an opinion question there is no right or wrong answers.  Your answer will probably depend on where you are in your own life at the exact moment you write your answer.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 14, 2006)

Only time can answer that one - Posterity is the judge of Art.
All other opinions are just personal preference (or bias)


----------



## Arch (May 14, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> What is the difference between an "Artist" and a yuppie soccer mom with a nikon Digital camera????



One is loaded, the other lives on baked beans for most of thier lives.



			
				mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Between an "Artist" and a 711 clerk with a canon DSLR



One is less pretentious than the other  ..........





..... dont know who these 711 clerks think they are anyway


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 14, 2006)

It was framed to get a personal response hertz not historical.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> ..... dont know who these 711 clerks think they are anyway


 
Wonder it that is like over half harley motor cycles are paid for with social security checks.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 14, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> It was framed to get a personal response hertz not historical.


To be pedantic (my middle name) the question as you framed it is actually rhetorical.
But my answer _was_ a personal response anyway. Can I help it if I think in absolutes? :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 14, 2006)

Im just going to copy my response to an earlier post by Hertz... what he said.... LOL no offense intended just showing that I'm not that bright.


----------



## Torus34 (May 14, 2006)

One has pictures which can be found hanging in MOMA.  The other: not.


----------



## terri (May 15, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> One has pictures which can be found hanging in MOMA. The other: not.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 15, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> One has pictures which can be found hanging in MOMA.  The other: not.


But that raises the question 'which one?'


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 15, 2006)

and which one is hanging in the post office.....


----------



## patriciao82173 (May 16, 2006)

SO... 

I'm a Mom.
My 5 year old boy likes soccer and he'll probably play in the fall.
I'm definately not "loaded".
I've never owned a Nikon- I prefer Canon.
I have a digital SLR. (which I mainly use for the kids)
I have worked at 7 Eleven (twice once in VA and once in CA)
I went to college for photography.

Where do my pictures hang?  On the wall where else   ha ha 

So I'm a non-starving non-loaded artistic photographer mom!!!  :lmao:


----------



## jophassa (May 24, 2006)

What on earth is Seven 11? Or is it 7 Eleven?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 24, 2006)

Most likely it was 7/11 and it was the first nationwide convenience store chain in the us, I think.


----------



## Sir Duke (May 24, 2006)

I think an artist is a person who brings forth emotion in others or themselves via some form of media.


The "artist" uses thier art to make money, and can barely afford to buy a hot dog.
The 7/11 clerk uses thier hot dogs to make money, and can barely afford to make art.

Soccer moms are art.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 24, 2006)

I like the ending tag a lot.... Nice turn of phrase...


----------

